# My puppy hardly eats her food, help!



## jpj (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi everyone.

The vet said our 12 week old puppy Rolo is very healthy but I'm worried as she hardly seems to eat. We feed her eukenuba puppy and she's not very interested in it so considering changing her food. We want good quality dry food for her as want the best start in life for our little one. Does anyone have any good puppy food recommendations please?

Many thanks,

JPJ










Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

I have started using GENTLE which is cold compressed kibble. Freddie who is nearly 18 weeks old seems to love it.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Try raw feeding. My Max wouldn't eat kibble so eventually got over my fears and distaste of raw feeding. Max has never looked back. Phoebe enjoys all and any food, but she is fed raw too. Both are happy thriving dogs.....as an aside I rarely have to use flea treatment. Can that be down to raw feeding?


----------



## Walter (May 31, 2015)

Change it. Walter is on Millie's Wolfheart which can be fed to puppies and adults.

He does get bored of it after a couple of months but if I switch him to something else, he quickly realises his usual food is much better and can't wait to get back to it.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Be reassured that your vet says that she is VERY healthy and completely gorgeous - she has a very kissable looking nose!
How many meals does she have a day? Is she generally unenthusiastic or does she just not finish her dishful?
I have to say that my three are all greedy dogs who quickly dispose of whatever is put in front of them. Dot loves her raw food. Kiki and Inzi love their kibble - they all love raw bone meals... so I'm not much help.
What I would say is do not get tricked into the habit of constantly trying to entice Rolo to eat... decide which you think is the best food for her, introduce it gradually and then stick with it. If she learns that by not eating her food you perhaps add a bit of tuna, or left over chicken, or scrambled egg etc etc she will learn to wait for something better to be offered!


----------



## jpj (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks for your replies everyone! Rolo seems to be eating more now so will stick with it unless she changes again  

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddiecats (May 7, 2015)

My older cockapoo was like this, don't fall into the trap of trying to entice her with different foods, find one you think is good and stick with it. The www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk website is worth a look, rates dog food. I fed millieswolfheart, but have now gone onto raw & am feeding Luna and me. The dogs love it!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

My two have both been picky eaters and I use to add the odd bit of chicken or something to get them to eat it,but I think then they were expecting it all the time,so now I know they were probably just playing me I give them their food and they have to eat it or go without. 
Both of mine still are not big eaters,but they must be doing alright! In fact Molly has now been put on a diet. With her recent visit to the nurse for her worming tablet I was told that since her last weigh in she has gained 1.2 kg. apparantly it was a too much weight gain. I do think some of this is down to her recently having been done


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

You need to get another puppy to look hungrily at her bowl, then she'll eat.


----------

